# trail course



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you plan on showing in trail class or just looking for some fun trail obstacles to add to your practice / training?


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

ooh! bridge, water crossing, backing through weird shapes, carry or dragging stuff, walk over a tarp, small jump maybe, pivot in a box, mailbox, etc..


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would suggest laying out several tarps for him to walk over, and maybe some log cavalettis. If you can make a sort of "Gate" that you can practice opening and closing that would help. As for bridges, just getting some wooden pallets would be enough. I take mine over those every time I do our course. 

If you have any barrels or logs, I suggest seeing if they can drag it behind them. Its a great excersize for bombproofing and I wouldn't put it past the trail organizations to ask you for it. And lots of weaving on barrels or poles too. 

Maybe a "Carwash" thing would be good. Make an arch and use strips of plastic to hang from th etop to make them walk under.

I also like to make the horses carry scary objects, such as tarps, just for the fun of it. It gets them used to the noise and gets the horse used to them.

Hehe, my trainer has this "Tunnel of terror" that she uses for bombproofing. It is completely enclosed with grargabe bags and has strips of plastic falling down while the floor is completely tarped and there are barrels you have to walk over, as well as you must open and close a gate to get in. xPP


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for the ideas everyone.. i want to try to make a fun obstacle course for myself and friends to do.. i don't plan on showing. I have been watching the extreme cowboy race,, so i am wanting to just have some fun with my horse...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Hehe, my trainer has this "Tunnel of terror" that she uses for bombproofing. It is completely enclosed with grargabe bags and has strips of plastic falling down while the floor is completely tarped and there are barrels you have to walk over, as well as you must open and close a gate to get in. xPP


that sounds awesome !!!


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

We also have a mailbox on a post, gates to open and close, logs, cones, and we set things on top of the barrels that we pick up and carry from one barrel and place on another barrel (such as rain slickers, stuffed animals, feed buckets, ropes, etc.).


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a obstacle course arena (outdoor) at our place, I've had it for a few years now, the grandkids love to ride in there.
There is a cowboy curtain, pedastal, wooden bridge, logs, a hole where they have to step down into and go out, steps, hoop, barrels, etc.....there are all kids of things you can do to make it interesting for your horses and riders......


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

big rain slicker, or poncho, hang it on a tree limb, ride up to it, stop horse put on the rain jacket, 
two mail boxes, one with a "letter", ride to first box open mailbox take out letter, go to second maill box put in letter close door raise flag.
Walk across tarps, but have a water sprinkler on them,


----------

